
What are your favorite podcasts? - dontbenebby
I love podcasts - if I get stuck on a hard problem they&#x27;re a great way to take a pause and let the mind wander while feeling productive.<p>(Or to reclaim time other wise lost to chores, commutes and other unavoidable time sinks)<p>For example as someone interested in infosec, Darknet Diaries and &quot;Cyber&quot; are both very good at keeping me in the loop on major trends.<p>For more &quot;edutainment&quot; Planet Money and Hidden Brain are great resources on behavioral econ and cognitive psych research.<p>What podcasts are my fellow hackers listening to?
======
markholmes
I enjoy lots of podcasts, few of which are tech-related.

Darknet Diaries, as mentioned, deals with security in a Malcolm Gladwell-style
episodic mystery format.

Linear Digressions is a fun podcast about things related to data science.

The Changelog has interviews with creators and leaders spanning a wide variety
of technologies.

The Tim Ferriss Show, hosted by Tim Ferriss, has long-form interviews with
mostly celebrities and business leaders. A lot of good episodes.

How Did This Get Made is a podcast hosted by Paul Scheer, Jason Mantzoukas,
and June Diane Raphael that dissects terrible movies. This is just overall the
funniest podcast I’ve ever listened to. Highly recommended.

Armchair Expert is a pretty cool podcast hosted by Dax Shepard. He mostly
interviews other celebrities, but they tend to talk about real issues and
usually aren’t focused on promoting things. He’s very open about his past
addictions and his mental health, so I recommend picking and choosing episodes
of celebrities you like.

I’ve listened to lots of others in the past, but these are my main rotation.
Shoutout to Codepen Radio, Syntax, Elixir Fountain, Pod Save America,
Harmontown, and others, although I no longer listen to those regularly.

------
kleer001
Freakonomics, Stuff you should know, Five minute Fatherhood, Escape pod,
Sawbones, Nature podcast, Science Talk, Business unusual, EmacsCast, Stuff you
missed in history cast, No such thing as a fish, Econtalk, Savage lovecast,
Before breakfast, Writing Excuses... whew

------
philipkiely
Pulling up overcast (a great podcast app) reveals:

* A bunch of Relay FM shows: Cortex, Clockwise, Automators, Upgrade, Under the Radar, Liftoff, etc.

* A few interview shows: Masters of Scale, How I Built This, That Creative Life

------
m_ke
I deleted my podcast app recently and started listening to lectures on youtube
instead. The information content is way higher and half of the time is not
wasted on trying to sell me crap.

------
segfaultbuserr
I strongly recommend you to rename the title to "Ask HN: What are your
favorite podcasts?" so your question won't be missed.

~~~
dontbenebby
Thanks for pointing this out!

------
Austin_Conlon
Swift by Sundell, GZero World with Ian Bremmer.

------
elamje
Planet Money, Invest Like the Best, the Knowledge Project.....I mostly just
look for episodes with people and topics I like featured

------
AwesomeFaic
Stuff you should know, Stuff they don't want you to know, and WTF

------
slyrus
No Guitar Is Safe, I'll Drink to That, and The Peter Attia Drive.

------
prabhjeetsingh
I just installed play.ht for my chrome and it was fun to work with it

------
andrei_says_
Framelab, hands down. Followed by Where should we begin.

------
diehunde
Stuff you should know

------
apotatopot
Accidentally Fasting.

------
ghettolabs
Talk Python to Me

------
raffleslodge
Darknet Diaries!

